# Strange artifact in my picture



## Frage (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi people, I just realized in an old picture there is a strange artifact I never saw again in any other picture taken with the same gear. Should I worry?
Do you have any idea what it could be?
Thanks for your advices.




IMG1293 por Basta!!!, en Flickr


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 24, 2013)

I could not remember what it is, but I know Mike the Maven (producer of the Crash Course videos) had the same issue with his new camera. I think he's also a member of this forum.


----------



## rs (Oct 24, 2013)

If it's a one off and you've taken loads of shots since without the issue, I'd say its nothing to worry about.

Out of curiosity, what body was this taken with?


----------



## Lurker (Oct 24, 2013)

Is this from a jpg image? Looks like a jpg file corruption.

I might be concerned about the disk it was stored on. 
This can happen at write time too due to hiccups in the OS, disk, or network.


----------



## Frage (Oct 24, 2013)

rs said:


> If it's a one off and you've taken loads of shots since without the issue, I'd say its nothing to worry about.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what body was this taken with?



Thankyou. Is a 600d


----------



## Frage (Oct 24, 2013)

Lurker said:


> Is this from a jpg image? Looks like a jpg file corruption.
> 
> I might be concerned about the disk it was stored on.
> This can happen at write time too due to hiccups in the OS, disk, or network.


It is actually a RAW image, but your comment does make sense since my computer is very slow and often strikes when I am transfering many files at once.
Thankyou!


----------

